# Parker Sidekick Extreme



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

This is the first of our upcoming woman's/youth bow review. The next in this series will be on the Bowtech Soldier


----------



## aggiebow88 (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the review. I bought the wife one the other day.


----------

